# Pinarello Tattoo



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am an unapologetic fan of cycling tattoos. I am in the process of getting one touched up on my calf and have been seriously considering adding to the existing tattoo with the Pinarello logo, just the red flaming P portion.

Now, I understand that tattoos are an intensely personal thing and you always run the risk of regret, but I thought I would see what thoughts this forum had if any about inking a corporate logo on your leg, if you were a tattoo sort of person. 

I personally feel that companies such as Campy and Pinarello helped shape the sport cycling is today and I don't see that changing as long as we still ride bikes, and few things outside of my wife and child give me greater pleasure than cranking out miles on my Pinarello.

Eh so, feel free to flame on, just curious to hear your thoughts, not that it will really sway me one way or the other.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it's your body and if that's what you want go for it! you ask on an internet forum and you're going to get a lot of opinions and at the end of it all it's your decision.

I want to do a biomechanical tattoo on a portion of my left outside thigh going towards my knee of some robotic stuff under the skin...that would look crazy


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

Like this one?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

YES that's pretty damn cool. I was envisioning like when Luke Skywalker had his robotic hand replaced and that access panel was open on the underside of his wrist.

But yes your tat is sick


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

sbthaut said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am an unapologetic fan of cycling tattoos. I am in the process of getting one touched up on my calf and have been seriously considering adding to the existing tattoo with the Pinarello logo, just the red flaming P portion.
> 
> ...


It's fine if that is the only bike you're ever going to ride. I would think it would be silly to have a Pinarello tatoo and ride a Specialized....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Everyone will just assume that it's a cheap Chinese counterfeit tattoo....


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that is a cool tattoo...


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

That was a cool tattoo.

Pinarello tattoo = lame. Sorry. I like my Pinarello bike. I really do. But Pinarello is a company that sold out. They've outsourced everything rather than keeping manufacturing in-house. 

Pinarello is the dumb blonde of cycling. Great to look at, fun to ride, expensive, but as fake as John Boehner's tan.

If commercial prostitution is what you're going after, hey, tattoo that P on there.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

mikeharper123 said:


> It's fine if that is the only bike you're ever going to ride. I would think it would be silly to have a Pinarello tatoo and ride a Specialized....



I have to agree with this, especially with how much I considered purchasing a Time this year. 

I have been scouring the internet for ideas on some sick cycling tattoos, and yes I stumbled on the gallery that is Squirrels Cycling Tattoo gallery, but I really haven't seen anything terribly cool. I love the exposed circuitry shown above but lacks that cycling relevancy


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

You can get some really cool sprocket designed tattoo's, might try searching for those.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Thought I would share what I ended up going with, the art was by Adam Turman. I am doing a sleeve that is still in process but I am pretty happy with what I have had done so far. The photo really doesn't do it justice, lots of detail in this that wasn't captured with an iphone. Suffice it to say, I did not get the Pinarello Logo...


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

sbthaut said:


> Thought I would share what I ended up going with, the art was by Adam Turman. I am doing a sleeve that is still in process but I am pretty happy with what I have had done so far. The photo really doesn't do it justice, lots of detail in this that wasn't captured with an iphone. Suffice it to say, I did not get the Pinarello Logo...


Looks very cool! Glad you decided on something artistic rather than a Pina logo. Enough consumerism in this world.


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

I have both arms done with full sleeves. Get what you like and don't worry about what other people think. Be careful if you have a crash you could lose some ink and have to get touched up.


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

No don't do it


----------



## Kiter (Sep 17, 2011)

nice one (first one)


----------

